# OBSIDIAN By Suicide Bunny Rant



## Alex (5/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

I'm with him all the way!


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/15)

I agree completely.


----------



## ET (5/3/15)

over a grand for a bottle of ejuice? hellz no


----------



## Genosmate (5/3/15)

Do I give a f**k.
Yes I do and this guy is spot on.In the words of a probably more famous American.
"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/3/15)

Slight hijack... I was watching that and then stumbled onto this:


----------



## The Wolf (5/3/15)

OVER R1000.00 for 60ml


----------



## VandaL (5/3/15)

I actually ordered this on a total impulse buy a few weeks ago. Been having second thoughts since then, vapecartel is still waiting for it, wondering if I'm a douche for cancelling now


----------

